# Google Currents



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Love this app, anyone else use it? Just wish they had a Widget for it.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

What is it?

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

It's like Pulse (news reader) but made by Google. The UI is a bit more minimal and elegant, it still has some issues but overall I like it alot. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.apps.currents


----------



## wonner (Nov 24, 2011)

I use both Pulse and Currents. I think I like Pulse better.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

wonner said:


> I use both Pulse and Currents. I think I like Pulse better.


that's cool, lots of people use Pulse and it has a nice widget too, I just didn't like the UI, I like Currents UI...but they need a stinking widget! LOL


----------



## wonner (Nov 24, 2011)

I like how you can see all the titles to the articles on Pulse, but I do agree that Currents is more simple and easier to read. Maybe with some time Currents will grow on me. It seems kinda silly to use both.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like Currents alot but It FCs all the time on my Touchpad, I also have some weird problems with syncing.


----------



## Mortem Tuam (Dec 6, 2011)

Soupdog50 said:


> I like Currents alot but It FCs all the time on my Touchpad, I also have some weird problems with syncing.


That sucks dude







it really is a nice app too bad that crap is happening to you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I love, makes checking my blogs and what not so much easier.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gotwillk (Dec 1, 2011)

is anyone still using currents? i like that it syncs full offline articles with pics. haven't found another app that does it. tried pulse and it doesn't seem to sync pics or have full articles. its always a shortened article that links you to the full one. this doesn't work for me because i read my stuff while underground in the subway where there is no service.

the problem i'm having is that it doesn't seem to sync properly anymore. i have it set to sync in background every 6 hrs with all pics in all editions, but it only syncs like a few articles. when i look at the time it was sync it says something like 1 hr ago, and then the next one can be like 5 hrs ago or 11 hrs ago. i know the feed i'm subscribed to didn't just update 1 article within the past 11 hrs. when i do a sync while having service, i can see that all the articles come through. it used to sync fine but after that huge update, it stopped working.

anyone else having this issue? or if someone can recommend a dif app that does the same thing currents does, that's even better.


----------



## dmonzel (Sep 1, 2011)

I've not had an issue, but I turn background sync off and have Currents sync when I open each feed. I've ditched GReader, Pulse, and a few other apps for Currents a month ago, and I couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Unicornified, LK'ed-out, 4.0.4-driven, Linaro'ed to the max LTE GNex.


----------

